# Nice LED lights - fish only



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

I'm upgrading my african cichlid tank to a 72" tank. I went with a clean eurobrace look/low iron glass and modern stand, very similar to the waterbox setups. Now I want to update my LEDs to match the clean/modern look of the tank/stand. The look of hanging AI prime freshwater lights comes to mind, but it seems a little wasteful to spend $200-$300 per light on a AI prime or kessil (will need 3 or 4 for 72") since I don't plan on growing any plants. You guys have any other light options in mind that would be a little less expensive?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I'd also like to know a good quality yet reasonably priced led for larger tanks. On my 180gal 72" I use a Current USA 48"-60" Satellite Plus PRO LED Light which cost less than $300. Nothing special about these IMO. But on my 450gal 96" I use two AI Hydra FiftyTwo +HD units which are actually really nice. But if there were something in between these two lights, in terms of quality & price, I would probably get them in the future.


----------



## Bamzam (May 25, 2020)

Don't have any experience with these, but looks like 3 Kessil A80 tuna sun lights might be good for fish only? These are priced at $129/each and it says they have a 24" spread


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

There are many options here [Link removed}


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I get mine on Amazon, and the go-to brand is Nicrew. Super freaking cheap and awesome lights (if plants aren't a concern anyway, I don't keep live plants at all so no idea how they would fare for planted tanks). My current favourite is one that is adjustable. You can have white and blues on, whites only, blues only; and adjust the levels of the white and blue independently to get the perfect lighting for your preferences. They're awesome. I have two on my 8ft tank hap/peacock tank, and two smaller ones on my 4ft mbuna tank and they work great. I don't think I'm allowed to post the link, but if you go on Amazon and search "Nicrew ClassicLED dimmable" they should come up. They come in 5 or 6 different sizes.


----------



## ElroyPatrick72 (2 mo ago)

Usually, cheap products don't last too long. It's better to spend more money on high quality than to buy something cheaper more times. Last week I was looking for LEDs. I want to decorate my living room with some nice colors. Amazon seems like a good option. However, I'm not sure about the color. It isn't easy to choose something when there are so many available options. For sure, I'll ask my daughter about her preferences. And btw they aren't so expensive. Your monthly bill won't be more significant, as they are energy savers.


----------

